# wet vs. dry cat food



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

I used to feed my siamese cat wet cat food when i was growing up to the point where she really didnt care for her dry food unless it was all that she had. I believe that wet cat food isnt the best for their teeth but I now have 5 cats and feed them dry cat food but I am thinking about switching to wet cat food. I just have a few questions

Is it better for them? will it help them lose and maintain healthy weight? also, with 5 cats is it a good idea, would it be cheaper than dry cat food?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I feed mine mostly dry, they have the ocasional wet and things like chicken, raw mince, cooked fish, tuna etc.

imo dry is better, costs less and doesnt spoil if left down all day. its better for there teeth and firms up there stools too


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

coleo mostly has dry, he's go indoor Gocat at the moment x


----------



## wiggy (Sep 20, 2008)

My mums 3 are fed on a bit of both. From a medical point of view though
Dry is better for the teeth but if your cat has any kidney/bladder problems then feed wet and the teeth can be sorted out at a later date.
I say feed a bit of both


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

why not feed both?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My lot have both. It would be too confusing making sure all eight had enuf wet food. They have royal canin indoor biscuits down at all times then for tea they get a tin of cat food between all eight. Also a bottle of cat milk every other day.
I think dry is better but they enjoy their supper alot too


----------



## potatoes (Sep 11, 2008)

One thing a very novice cat owner like myself has learnt is that a mixture is best. I give him wet as his main meal (when he asks for it) and he always has dry out to snack on. Fluffy had really bad breath and so I bought this dry food which has special crunchy bits which should clean his teeth:










...and it works!


----------



## Becky890 (Sep 20, 2008)

_Which cat food do you use? This can be dry food or wet food. I use hills science plan as dry and felix as wet.
What do you guys use? _


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I give Alfie and Lola Hills Narures Best dry food (Not my 1st choice but it's the only dry food that doesnt upset Alfies tummy) - I leave this down all day for them to snack on.

I also feed them Natures Menu pouches which are at least 70% meat and no artificial flavours or preservatives.

I am also introducing them to raw meats (the Chicken thighs/wings have gone down a treat!)


----------



## Mrsbirnie (Feb 12, 2008)

My lot get HiLife wet food, and Hills dry, I mix it half n half light variety and the normal, as 2 of my boys are bit on the big side, but if I put a bowl of each down the light would be ignored, and if I solely put light down, it is not enough for my 2 girls one being a young kitty, she has started to munch on the dry too now. As well as that they get cooked chicken and mince etc.


----------



## Mrsbirnie (Feb 12, 2008)

I would feed both, I think eating solely dry food must be boring for them, and add in some chicken and and other meats or fish, they'll love you for it


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Our lot are on JWB dry and mostly freshly cooked meat,chicken,fish,beef,turkey and occasional raw unless it's an expectant or nursing queen where they have as much raw as they want


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Our lot are on JWB dry and mostly freshly cooked meat,chicken,fish,beef,turkey and occasional raw unless it's an expectant or nursing queen where they have as much raw as they want,ours bar one are all meezers and are all fine and healthy,in the case of weight loss/control as with everything really in moderation


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I would never just feed one or the other.. My 2 do enjoy their dry food to snack on but they would be bored sensless eating it all the time so I feed them Natures Menu pouches which come in a variety of different meats.. also feed them raw meats which they realy enjoy


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Well, my cats only get wet food now. I did quite a bit of research a short while ago and found so much evidence for dried food being really bad as a diet for cats, that I stopped giving it altogether. I am now trying to use only high quality commercial wet foods (tins/pouches) and fresh / cooked meats/fish. the trouble is that it's difficult to find good quality commercial foods with a high meat/fish / protein content - so many of the leading brands (e.g. whiskas & felix) have added vegetable protein, even added sugar, which is just ludicrous for feeding a carnivore!



Becky890 said:


> _Which cat food do you use? This can be dry food or wet food. I use hills science plan as dry and felix as wet.
> What do you guys use? _


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

I feed mine on dry Opticat and the wet Opticat plus tuna flakes


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Well, my cats only get wet food now. I did quite a bit of research a short while ago and found so much evidence for dried food being really bad as a diet for cats, that I stopped giving it altogether. I am now trying to use only high quality commercial wet foods (tins/pouches) and fresh / cooked meats/fish. the trouble is that it's difficult to find good quality commercial foods with a high meat/fish / protein content - so many of the leading brands (e.g. whiskas & felix) have added vegetable protein, even added sugar, which is just ludicrous for feeding a carnivore!


Have you looked into Bozita? Its available from Zooplus and is about 90% meat.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

We feed ours on natures menu wet or high life but i have just been giving them Applepaws and they love it, and sometimes they have felix senior, they also have go cat down all day , i usually give them 2 dishes of differant wet food.


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

mine are on Nature:Menu. Just ordered some Bozita from zooplus as it is 90% of meat and only 4% fat. i stoped feeding my adult cat Jazz dry food as it is high in calories and she is getting a bit overweight. my kitten Roxy is aloud dry all the times and she is on JWB


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes I use a lot of Bozita. I love zooplus.co.uk 



helz said:


> Have you looked into Bozita? Its available from Zooplus and is about 90% meat.


----------

